# How can I go lower with my MKIV Jetta???



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

*Quick overview of my Jetta's setup.....*
--Airlift SLAM front air struts
--Airlift tapered sleeve rear bags
--Bilstein rear shocks
--IDF drop plates
--Frame notch
--Sway bar delete
--rear shock bump stops removed

*FTG*
Front: 21.5" (Subframe touches ground if it's not perfectly level)
Rear: 22.15" 

Is there anything I can do to get the car to go lower? 
-Different subframe?
-Different control arms?
-Different Front bags?
-Different rear bags?
-Anything????

*This is the car as it sits right now....*









Thanks guys! :beer::beer:
-Fred-


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

passenger side frame notch, sway bar completely out,cut top of fender liner up front and hammer down pinch welds above the tire, trim front subframe around control arms ,so control arm swing all the way up without touching the corners.
for the rear, make sure you have bump stops completely removed of the shocks , and you could trim top bag bracket a little, but usually with drop plates its not needed.
also not bad idea to change for a bit smaller tire.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6067/6126231090_1b6867040d_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2264 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6106/6233204102_c22a88ee9b_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2577 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7037/6934130577_3436da30bb_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1744 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7228/7193438682_d4649e47c5_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2936 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-...geshack.us/a/img403/4131/photo0202x.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
wish i had IDF plates back then 
also check this thread out,some good info there if you have big$ to spent.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5663809-IDF-Tubular-Control-Arm-Thoughts-Review


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry, forgot to mention a couple things in my first post haha. I have done the frame notch, sway bar delete, and removed the bump stops.

I guess I could cut the middle of the fender liners out like in your pic. Never thought to trim the subframe. What exactly do you mean by "the pinch welds above the tire"???


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-...imageshack.us/a/img15/3117/img8400f.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

Gotcha! I'll have to do some trimming on the fender liners and flatten out those pinch welds. I looked at the IDF control arms the other day, but I don't know if I wanna spend over $500 for control arms that are just gonna let me car go 1/4" lower.... 

Thanks for the help!


----------

